# Ugly without my hat or beanie and more



## Loonsy (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi guys,

I just getting more and more depressed. I have too much going on inside my head. 

Let me start by explaining that I think I have halitosis, but doctors and dentist say it's all in my head. I've been battling "Halitosis" for almost 12 years now and it's driving me crazy. I went to the dentist three weeks ago and she again told me that I don't have bad breath.

If that wasn't enough, I also think or better said I know I'm ugly without my hat or beanie. I'm getting really tired of covering my face. I'm only attractive with my cap or beany on. I have been wearing a beanie this whole winter and no one at my new college has ever seen me without my beany. Actually they have seen me once without it and they where starring at me like crazy. I'm a girl and it's kind of weird to see a girl with a beanie all day long.

when I take pictures of myself (something I rarely do) I always pout something or like that. If I don't do that, I'm really ugly.
My nose is what is making me look hideous. I like all other of my facial features. No one has ever old me that I'm ugly, but people have made comments on my nose profile. 

I don't know what to do when I go to school. Monday will probably be warm outside so I can't wear a beanie. I don't want to wear a cap so I'm really f***ed right now. People haven't seen me without a hat or cap in more then 10 years. 

I'm just needed this of my chest .

Sorry for my bad English, it's not my first language.


----------



## kitty p (Mar 30, 2014)

I think wearing a hat or something can be a comfort thing, my brother used to put on a hat or put up his hood when he felt upset or anxious. There is something comforting about it because you are covering up a vulnerable part of yourself and it helps you to hide. Because you are used to the comfort the hat brings you you naturally feel uncomfortable without it which leads you to think you are ugly without it. Personally I think it sounds like a habit you have gotten into so you find the difference ugly because you are so used to it. Having people stare at you obviously wont help but they are only looking because you look different to how you usually are not because they thing you look bad. 

Anyway sorry I can't offer any more help, I hope you find a way to feel happier about yourself


----------



## theghost0991 (Mar 29, 2014)

Ever seen those photos of women from the 1800's? They were ugly as ****. You know why? Few wore quality makeup or wore it properly. What does this prove? Many women, most in fact, are ugly without makeup. They are only attractive by use of makeup.

As for men, how many do you see that are not, in all honesty, ugly as hell? Men get women, generally speaking at least, if they look strong enough to protect her, have a personality to entertain her, and a lifestyle to provide for her. A man who has all this and gets women may still be ugly in the face.

Long story short, the human race, men and women, are ugly naturally. Nobody likes to think of humans this way, but we are animals, just like pigs, rats, dogs and anything else. We may be smart, we may have opposable thumbs, but that doesn't change we are all animals. In truth, nobody is better than anyone else. If a woman calls you ugly, tell her to wipe off all that makeup. If a guy calls you ugly, just say "you too." 

The secret to "attractiveness" is confidence...which I myself have been looking for a long time. I am much better myself than a few years ago, but I still have a ways to go.


----------



## Loonsy (Mar 28, 2014)

theghost0991 said:


> Ever seen those photos of women from the 1800's? They were ugly as ****. You know why? Few wore quality makeup or wore it properly. What does this prove? Many women, most in fact, are ugly without makeup. They are only attractive by use of makeup.
> 
> As for men, how many do you see that are not, in all honesty, ugly as hell? Men get women, generally speaking at least, if they look strong enough to protect her, have a personality to entertain her, and a lifestyle to provide for her. A man who has all this and gets women may still be ugly in the face.
> 
> ...


Wow @ THEGHOST!! Thank you so much for your post. You made me Lmfao because you are telling the truth. I never wear make-up so maybe I should try. Anyway, you made me feel a lil better.

@ the runningman and Kitty p thank you guys for your post. Living like this is horrible.

I think I'll stick around for a while.


----------

